# My Smoke Daddy install on a new MES 40" using the wood chip loader



## kevin13 (Feb 28, 2010)

Shortly after installing the Smoke Daddy on my 30" MES (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88227) I started thinking about needing a bigger smoker.  A few weeks later I went out and purchased the new 40" MES from Sam's.  Not wanting to drill a hole in a brand new smoker, I wanted to come up with a way to mount the Smoke Daddy using the wood chip loader.  Here's a step by step of the install.

First I cut off the handle to the chip loader using a hacksaw.





Then I removed the sheet metal piece that Masterbuilt put in to limit the amount of chips that could be added at one time.  A dremel made quick work on the spot welds.



Next was to drill a 7/8" hole in the end for the threaded nipple.  





The wall is pretty thin so I used a 1/2" x Close Black Steel Pipe Nipple.  As seen in the pics below, I still needed two washers on each side to take up the slack between the couplers.





On the coupler inside the chip loader, I installed a 1/2" x 6" Black Steel Pipe Nipple.  I wanted the smoke outlet to be close to the end of the chip loader so that the smoke from the SD will follow the same path as if using the chip loader in the smoker.



The modified chip loader slides in just like normal, using the pipe as a handle.





Here's the completed installed unit, ready for smoking.  





As you can see, because of the weight, it lists down some but is still  stable.  I'm thinking about adding some weight on the inside of the chip loader to balance  it some, but don't think there's any issues with the way it is.  Tomorrow I'll fire it up and see how well the smoke distributes.

One thing to note, this is not my only chip loader, I had an extra lying around.  I'm not sure what Masterbuilt sells them for, but they can't be too much money.


----------



## texacajun (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice clean install. Very nice let us know how the new smoke-in works.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 28, 2010)

*>>As you can see, because of the weight, it lists down some but is still stable.*

With your obvious skills, it wouldn't be too hard to fabricate a bracket or stand to support the weight on the outside. Short of that, could you use shorter pipe nipples on either side of the union to reduce the length of the "lever" it creates?


----------



## xsists (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about doing the same thing with my new 40" MES.  I am going to start doing more sausage, jerky and cheese so I would really like to do a smoke daddy for colder smokes.

I also read that you can use a Cambels soup can which is supposedly the same size as the chip loader.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 28, 2010)

Great Mod and Pics!!

Here's an idea for a "Magnetic Bracket" for your Smoke Daddy Mod

I used 5/16" threaded rod and got the magnet from Harbor Freight.  You could weld up something like this or make the bracket out of 1/2" pipe fittings, with a "T", a 90* Elbow and a 1/2" Nipple.

The bracket was a success, but the smoke generator sucked!!!

Here's a pic from a Cold Smoke Generator I made.


Nice MOD!!


Todd


----------



## kevin13 (Feb 28, 2010)

I could probably shorten it up about an inch or two before it collides with my cart.  However, I'm really not sure how much of a difference it's going to make, the SD is quite heavier than the chip loader.  Pipe is cheap though, so I'll pick up a couple of pieces today and give it a shot.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 28, 2010)

Kevin,

I did not see the washers on both sides of your chip loader.  Thought all that weight was on the thin gauge steel of the chip loader.  Plus, you have all the length of the chip loader inside to offset the leverage of the Smoke Daddy & pipe on the outside.

I bet your Ok as is!!


Todd


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Mar 2, 2010)

That looks good.  I had thought about mounting something through the loader like that but I hadn't completely worked out the details.


----------



## kevin13 (Mar 2, 2010)

It seems to work out fairly well, I haven't been able to fire it up for a smoke test yet.  I did shorten the pipe by about 2.5" and it seems to help with the list, but not by much.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Can the Smoke Daddy "lean" a little?  If you shortened up the nipples to where it would rest on the cart, it would keep it from bending the side of the smoker.  Maybe it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## kevin13 (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not bending the side of the smoker at all since I didn't drill the smoker.  The only reason on why it lists alittle is because of the weight of the SD which causes the chip loader to shift upwards due to the unbalance.

I don't want to rest the SD on the cart as I need to take the bottom of the SD off to empty the ashes, etc.  

None of this is really an issue in my opinion and shouldn't cause any issues with smoking.  I just pointed it out that it lists alittle when compared to installation via a hole drilled in the smoker.


----------



## texacajun (Mar 2, 2010)

I did notice the chip tray on my MES will lisp down if i put some pressure on it simulating your mod. So i noticed by placing my hand on the inside of the smoker that there is nothing to support the front of the lip of the chip tray. Maybe you could put something like foil tape layered up or some washers to bring up the lisp on the back end. Just a thought and a cheep fix.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 2, 2010)

Kevin13  nice work!

I added your MES to the MES Hot Mods list with honorable mention.

Thanks for such a great DIY MES tutorial with very good pics.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice clean install. I hope it works out for you.


----------

